# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  trzon penisa- chrząstka?

## uro12345

Witam, dwa dni temu zauważyłem na trzonie penisa pod wędzidełkiem dziwne stwardnienie ( taką chrząstkę ułożoną poziomo, jest ona twarda i mnie niepokoi. Dodam , iż też od dolnej części penisa na trzonie w pobliżu tej chrząstki skóra zmieniła kolor na fioletowy. Czy jest to jakies zapalenie? czy pękła albo zablokowała się żyła? Nie chcę biec odrazu do lekarza. Co to może być , co powinienem zrobić ? Liczę na w miarę szybką odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## uro12345

pomoże ktoś ?

----------

